# 20" Lowrider Bike For SALE!!!



## PsrLoks (Mar 23, 2011)

I have this Blue lowrider bike for sale, it has twisted fork and twisted extended crown. twisted handle bars and twisted stem. Minor Scratches on frame due to the lowered fork and crown. If interested hit me up at 626 533 1068. Call or Txt . No Trades. For sale as is. Clean and simple lowrider bike. Located in the SGV area. El monte/Rosemead.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Price?


----------

